# Cottage Cheese Pancakes



## molly (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey, I didn't know if you would go back to this topic or not so but I wondered if you know the recipe off hand for those cottage cheese, oatmeal, and egg pancakes? That sounds great! I'd really like to make those but not sure of the proportions of ingredients to use. Thanks!


----------



## RockAndFire (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi molly, I believe I know the recipe you are asking about.  I actually just finished eating a batch of them : )  Here's how I make them:

This will yield 2 pancakes, so adjust your ingredients accordingly:

1/2 cup nonfat cottage cheese (don't worry about using the nonfat, you won't taste it)
1/2 cup rolled oats
2 eggwhites + 1 whole egg
1 packet of Splenda sweetener
1/8 tsp. cinnamon
1/8 tsp. vanilla extract

Spray your skillet with Pam and  preheat it over medium heat while you throw the ingredients together.

Throw everything into your blender (I put it in in that order).  Mix it at low until just combined and slightly lumpy, about 15-20 seconds should do it (I've found it's easy to over mix this, and you end up with wafer thin pancakes, and while still tastey, it's not the best).

Cook on your skillet for about 2 minutes, or until slightly dry around the edges and bubbly on top.  Flip and cook for about 1 1/2 more minutes.  Transfer to plate, and repeat with the remainder of the batter.  I top with a sugar free and fat free syrup, because I eat healthily and don't need all those extra calories from real syrup, but feel free to top with whatever syrup you wish.  Oddly enough when I eat buttermilk pancakes, I don't like to use syrup (especially maple), but because of the very low amount of sweetener in these, I would suggest using something if you are by any chance like me and don't use syrup usually.  Let me know what you think of them!


----------

